# Welcome to the Bikepacking Forum - roll call



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I think the time has come.

Who are you and what do you want to see in this forum?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Devian Gilbert
2010 (i think) Banff to Butte, MN in 7 days at my attempt for the Tour Divide.
I've done a fair amount of "bike packing", etc...
my ride of choice is a custom Hunter 29er

what to see in the forum?

gear is always a hot topic.

actual domestic places to ride and camp is a commodity worth highlighting, especially in these economic times.

explicit and tacit knowledge of the craft.
this is to say- explicit: technical data and specific procedures of how to use.
tacit: the experience of the "doing". 

a lot of bike packing comes down to being able to actually use the gear, knock out the miles, not get hurt, and crunch the numbers to achieve the goals.

however... the tacit side of the craft is your own personal inner journey. I suppose an analogy would be something like... do you really need to carry a tent and thermarest inflatable mattress. Maybe your own personal being can be such that "the yoga, or asana" that you can engage, is such that you can simply lay on the ground and go to sleep. 

maybe you don't need to carry a stove because you are proficient in micro-twig fires, etc...

francis: good on you for bringing the Bike Packing Forum to MTBR!

in the world of bicycles, we have touring.
in the united states we have the Tour Divide.
out of the bike packing world, I firmly believe that "touring" will never be the same.

devo


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Here to learn, hopefully make some worthy contributions. Ride the Divide is the goal. Thanks for the forum Francis.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Dave Nice here*

5 time divide starter... yet to finish

done most of the ctr just not in one wack

KTR

lotsa dirt road exploring in AZ, CO, UT, WY, MT, NM

Most of the time ride fixed

Just love being way out there weather its dirt roads or single track

happy to share my .02


----------



## nubcake (Nov 16, 2007)

Chris Murray

Aspiring CTR racer for this year and maybe TD next if CTR goes well. Also hope to do an extended family tour in a few years. I just like the long slow burn.

I just hope to learn from those who have been there, done that.


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

I'd be interested in hearing about camping, cooking and survival skills. Gear is good to, but how to travel light and still be able to survive, eat, and handle emergencies t is something I don't recall seeing a lot of discussion about.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Finally the forum that has been missing for so long. This will probably be the most interesting forum, along with the fatbike forum, for me.

I'm a forty year old, from Finland on the top of Europe, an ordinary weekend warrior with thirty nights out last year.

Trip reports, techniques, gear and general subject related discussions will probably be the main contents of this forum and that is fine by me.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

ranier - currently in Germania but heading back to CONUS this year

I did a couple weekenders with a tarp and lightweight sleeping bag. Very bare bones and only in nice weather (read: no rain). Looking to glean some knowledge from other experienced bikepackers. 

Thanks for the new forum francois!


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Las Vegas, Nv for me. I've only been doing this for a few months (3 outings so far  ) so really looking forward to the discussions on gear and the trip reports especially the ones from az, ca, nv, and ut.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Here!

Ready to see some gear reviews and setups. 

Hoping to learn lots and provide what I can.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Here to learn, hopefully make some worthy contributions. Ride the Divide is the goal. Thanks for the forum Francis.


Same as above.
I will be at the start June 8th, 2012 for 'The Tour Divide Race". I am a 53 year old rookie and I have been reading everything I can find on it so keep it coming.

I have done worldwide bike tours; Tibet, Northern India, Nepal, and Peru.

My ride is a 2010 Moots Mooto-X Ybb.

Gear reviews with photos of bike setup would be great as well

And again thanks Francis.

Woody


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Awesome! My riding buddies and I have always bandied about the idea of an overnighter on the AZ trail, which being family guys is always a bit difficult to coordinate and being in AZ means summer is out of the question but perhaps I can learn from this forum enough to get us all out and back! 

I subscribed to the entire forum. See what I can learn, thanks FC!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm here to learn, share, and otherwise delve into the joys of bikepacking. I'm a 2010 CTR finisher, a 2011 CTR non-finisher, and a 2011 Kokopelli 24-hour finisher. I'm never going to win a bikepacking race, but I train and ride for the adventure and enlightenment that can be found by pushing hard into the unknown. Thanks to Francis for opening up a new forum!


----------



## kray (Feb 3, 2009)

I would be interested in knowing some weekend warrior type places to go, including "must-see" spots. Also, some family friendly (i.e. can tow a trailer with a youngin') spots. I move around a lot and want to raise my kids in the outdoors.

Maybe a best locations by region type of thing?


----------



## DenisVTT (Feb 3, 2012)

Denis aka Ze Diesel.

- Bikepacking adventures:

- 2011: Tour Divide. From Antelope Wells, NM to Banff, AB. Finished 2nd of the northbound race. Pics here: https://picasaweb.google.com/dchazelle/TourDivide2011Day1ToDay13 and here: https://picasaweb.google.com/dchazelle/TourDivide2011Day14ToFinish

- 2009: Cross the French Alps. 500 miles, 10 days. Pics: https://picasaweb.google.com/dchazelle/Alps2009

- 2008: Cross the Jura Mountains and the French Alps. 800 miles, 17 days. Some pics here:

https://picasaweb.google.com/dchazelle/JurAlpesTheAlpsDay6To10
https://picasaweb.google.com/dchazelle/JurAlpesTheAlpsDay1To5

- 2007: Southern part of the Great Divide route, from Antelope Wells, NM to Cuba, NM. 600 miles, 10 days. Pics: https://picasaweb.google.com/dchazelle/GreatDivideNewMexico

- 2005: Cross the Central Mountains of France. 500 miles, 10 days. We had some car support so I'm not sure it qualifies as pure bikepacking.

Bikes:

- Niner MCR (aka Froggy). Was my TD bike. 
- Ventana El Rey
- Gary Fisher Rig

Currently living in the MD burbs of Washington DC. Gnarly, rocky east coast riding whenever not bikepacking.

PS: used to be a longtime semi-lurker under another name but this new forum got my interest rekindled.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

First, I want to thank Francois for creating the new forum. Second, thanks to bikepacking.net for drawing so much attention to the sport and creating a venue for me to learn and live vicariously through others adventures the last few years.

I've only done two quick overnighters but I hope to expand on that this year but even if I can't, the planning and daydreaming are pretty fun, too.


----------



## Stosh (Canada) (Jul 19, 2005)

*Bikepacking*

Francois Thank you for the new forum.

Only a couple of overnighters back in the mists of time Before Children. But a desire to read and learn for the future when the children have left.

Stosh


----------



## plantdude (Dec 30, 2007)

Never done any off road bikepacking (but lots of ultralight backpacking). I often do day-long adventures and want to lengthen them into multi-days trips. I'm Interested in places to explore this "discipline" within reasonable distance from the bay area.

Given the surge of interest in events, bikes/gear, and threads, it seems like a good time to start this forum.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

Jeremy Cleaveland (jeremy11 over on bikepacking.net)
Some adventures and custom bikepacking bag stuff can be found through the link in my signature.

CTR is high on my radar for 2012... but we'll see... gotta work up to that one or just start and see what happens. I did the last 120 miles in 39 hours last August. Hardest ride of my life...

Nowadays I'm just into Mechanical Enginerd school about neck deep.... but am a daily bike commuter (14+ miles/day).

This should be a fun forum. Trip reports, gear setups, etc.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

This forum has been overdue since 2004, when the coverage here of the Great Divide Race basically started the sport.

We have Bikepacking.net, and now we have an MTBR forum. Great. I feel this forum will be the most popluar one here before long.

Finished the CTR twice. AZT 750 once. AZT 300 once.ITT'd the CT in 2008. Failed in the CTR once. Failed the Grand Loop three times. A lot of practice runs and overnighters as well.

My store in Idaho Springs, CO sells the only all-natural mineral oil-free chamois cream on the market (Geronimo Pain Cream). It doubles as a super strong pain cream. It was specifically designed for bikepack races. 

I am planning to finish the AZT 750 again in April. It is a very rare jewel and as hard a race as one can imagine. The Grand Canyon hike is off the charts difficult.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Roll Call - South Carolina*

Glad to see we finally have a dedicated forum. I'm looking forward to seeing and sharing adventures!


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Long time backpacker (AT thru-hike in 2000), even longer-time cyclist (did my first mtb racing in the early 90's), but oddly enough, only combined the two on a few short occasions, many years ago. Time that ought to change!

I'd like to see local trips. I live in Vermont, and I've been trying to think of some fun multi-day offroad trips, but there just aren't that many long stretches of trail up here. Plenty of dirt road though... need to do more exploring this year...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*This*



francois said:


> I think the time has come.
> 
> Who are you and what do you want to see in this forum?


Is.

AWESOME!!

Thanks for building this forum, Francois!!

I was checking out bikepacking.net, but seem to always forget it's there.

I nominate SelfPropelledDevo for moderator, if he's willing. :thumbsup:

Me, I've never done an overnight bikepacking trip. I've just been reading, gathering info, and I did a couple of fully loaded test rides. Cinderella in JMP is a blast when loaded up with 20 pounds of gear, no suspension and rim brakes, I'll tell 'ya.

I'm hoping to do an overnighter from home to Mt. Diablo when the weather warms up and the trails dry out a bit. When I gain more confidence, I'll do a multi-nighter.

Here's one of my test runs, grossly overpacking


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

G'day. My name is Warren Hudson, I'm from Oz.

Exploring where I live on the Southern Tablelands, I find most enjoyable. In this neck-of-the-bush it is reasonably hilly. I've no concept of what riding long distances on flat ground is like because I cant see over the Great Dividing Range.

One day I might make it into the desert, which covers about 3/4 of the Continent of Australia. Until then I'l keep hiking the bike along the old trails of the Divide.

My set-up is designed for unsupported touring, for up to 8 weeks at a time. This has come about because there tends to be (for much of the time) no where to adequately resupply. One of the joys of off-road touring here is that there are few people. I always tour solo because I enjoy doing photography ... photography takes time.



















What would I like to see on the Forum? ... what you guys see.

Warren.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

More thanks Francis for getting forum up!

Mr T. Henderson here, and I am a Bikepacking, Bike Expedition nut:

As I have said before, it is actually pretty natural to add some extra gear, and spend a night or two+ on your mountain bike. I live right on the border of Tahoe National Forest, between two rivers, and have spent many an overnight- either along the water or up on a ridge, or both. There is virtually no limit to the distance I want to ride. When in another country, I just look for the same thing- what a way to see new places, and cultures. Adventure always guaranteed, and never a question on how I am spending my time on this Earth.

*One of my favorites was a single nighter on the Tiger Leaping Gorge Trail China.
I'll never doubt my wanderlust ever again.*









*Back pack is filled w only my 2.5 lb sleeping bag, and my down jacket, lazily unstuffed. Just in case you thought that was a huge load; too many lbs will just kill your shoulders-*









Looking forward to everybody else's bikepacking experiences!


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi there,
Eric Parsons, the guy who runs Revelate Designs.
Nice job making the new forum, Hopefully it can inspire people to just get out more. From spending a night out and having to go to work the next morning, to thinking outside the box and planning new routes.

I think it would be great if there were more of a focus on experiences and trip reports. Every forum it seems is overly geeked out on gear these days. Sharing of knowledge is important of course but more riding and photos please...


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

Alex from the UK here.

Long time bikepacker and Welsh Ride Thing entrant (1 and 3rd year) although I have been doing short tours on a bike for years.

My stag (bachelor) ride was the length of Wales over 4 days with the best man and good friend. In 2010 I an Cruz Missile bikepacked the Annapurna Circuit in Nepal (Tea Houses rock!) Last trip was across France to Belgium to the Euro Singlespeed champs 

I love the kit and planning almost as much as the ride it's self...ask to see my spreadsheets 

SSP


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

*Woo-Hooo! Bikepacking forum finally here!*

I started bikepacking in Northern AZ when me and my SO at the time realized we didn't care all that much for the slow grind of backpacking. So we thought, why not our bikes? So I started singletracking and gravel grinding. I now like doing short mixed terrain touring trips.

I've always done it singlespeed but am putting 8 speeds on my mixed bike this spring since the low gear needed for steep dirt doesn't do so well on pavement

My first rig, 2007 SE Stout typical level of gear:









My current rig, Spot Brand Highline on an overloaded trip to T-ride Bluegrass:


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm looking forward to seeing some pretty inspiring trip reports, and seeing what other people are all running for setups.

I think there's potential here for this forum to show more passion than the Passion forum...


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Great idea on this thread, thanks.

Frank here from San Diego.

Llllooonnnggg time backpacker. Zero time bikepacker. Like others, I would love to do the divide.

Looking for places, ride reports, and discussion on bikepacking-specific gear.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

finally got this forum started. yay! have long wanted to do some bikepacking, but haven't managed to pull it off yet. I almost managed a trip to AR last spring, but the weather halted those plans (I was not flexible enough to just move the trip).

I'll get one of these trips organized eventually. I have most of the gear - I would only need a couple of on-bike bags to spread the load a bit, but my gear is light enough I could probably make it with just a pack.


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

Mike here, hope to learn about gear choices. My bike of choice is my rigid Rock Lobster 29er with a BOB Ibex trailer as needed. 
"Gunner" goes on some of my travels as well....


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Family of three here in SE Utah.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

mike5krnr said:


> Mike here, hope to learn about gear choices. My bike of choice is my rigid Rock Lobster 29er with a BOB Ibex trailer as needed.
> "Gunner" goes on some of my travels as well....


The only thing more awesome than your setup is your traveling companion.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

random walk said:


> The only thing more awesome than your setup is your traveling companion.


+1
That guy doesn't look like he likes it in there and I'm sure the pup is a running machine.

I have a GSP and his name is "Gunnar"

Woody


----------



## poconomtbiker (Feb 1, 2012)

I am just a guy who loves riding and reading all about the great places and challenges you can do on a bike. I don't do any long multi day trips, but, man I love to read about it and dream of the day I have time to do it.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

poconomtbiker said:


> I am just a guy who loves riding and reading all about the great places and challenges you can do on a bike. I don't do any long multi day trips, but, man I love to read about it and dream of the day I have time to do it.


Hopefully the thread gives you the drive to at least get out for a night or weekend!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i have backpacked some and enjoyed it. i am here for a few things.
-where in my area could i do a bikepacking trip?
-figure out how to do it on the cheap (no, that's too much. i mean really cheap)
-read other people's adventure reports.

i don't like to spend a lot on gear, so i have made my own speer-type hammock, my own full catenary-cut tarp, a few good stoves, etc. i try to go lightweight and minimalist, while still getting a good night's sleep and having hot coffee in the morning.


----------



## poconomtbiker (Feb 1, 2012)

Amen brother. I am getting the itch..


----------



## roaet (Jan 4, 2012)

Justin from San Antonio, TX. 

I'd like to see more details for beginners. I love camping and I am deeply addicted to biking. Mixing the two would be heaven but I want to do it right.

Also I need to know where near here I can do this kind of thing.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey, bivymasters, Mike of Mike and Moria here.

A little late, but...*Thanks for the new boss-o place to hang out and swill! A round for the house on me.* 

Bikepacking reports seem to get lost in the ride report shuffle. Love to have a dedicated thread (sticky, ideally) to get right to the b-packing action. Even if just a link is posted, it's nice to have a handy compendium of reports.

Here's to report fodder!


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Howdy all,
Andrew here from Colorado. I'm excited to see the new forum. I've gone from MYOG to MYOG plus make gear for sale. Bedrock bags and packs to be precise. I love the direction this part of two wheeled travel is going. It should be a fun ride.

Bedrock bags and packs


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Bearbait said:


> I think it would be great if there were more of a focus on experiences and trip reports. Every forum it seems is overly geeked out on gear these days. Sharing of knowledge is important of course but more riding and photos please...


Eric, I could not agree more. Thanks for posting that sentiment.

BTW, the front harness and pocket I got from you a couple years back have been front-line pieces for us. Used them multiple times on my single bike and now on our tandem. The way you designed the attachment straps works excellently on a double-crown fork (which could be serendipity, but who cares). Here's to good gear (and good service).

Mike


----------



## LNBright (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to MTBR as a whole, spending more time in either the 650b or the VRC sections, mostly...

But the bike I'm planning to build, is going to be a 'heavy-duty tourer', that I'm intending on being a 'trail bike' and a camping bike, both. 

Looking' forward to learning what I can here...


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

*Just came across this.......*

Hi, Alan Melville here, I'm from Western Australia. I'm 51. I started the bike touring gig at the age of 15, I left West Oz and headed to Tasmania with my mate Steve, we survived on 100 bucks for 10 weeks, that was back some time ago as you can appreciate!!!! Since then I have ridden around Australia, (on a French track racing frame that I had to push 600KM because the dirt was too deep to ride on) New Zealand, North India, England. I have done a few remote area desert rides. I tow a BOB Ibex, converted to take an Endo, I have a Yak that also takes an Endo and I have an Ibex that is standard. I've riden a Specialized Epic, a Pugs and I'm now building up a bike simular to a Yuba. All have used a Rohloff hub. I carry fairly specialized gear such as a sat phone, a Panasonic Toughbook with internal GPS and 1:250 000 maps of Oz,, Garmin GPS, top end water purification gear, Personal Locating Beacon, 20 W solar panel and a 17 Ah battery to run everything. All my critical gear is top shelf as I use it across three disaplines, Hiking (latest was from Jirri to Everest Base Camp, where I camped, and return, carrying all my own gear and solo) Sea Kayaking (over the horizion gigs to ofshore islands) and bike touring, on and off road. I have made my share of mistakes and very nearly paid for them. (one of the more light hearted ones was sending all my wet weather gear home because in September, it never rains on the Nullarbor Plain.......spent 2 weeks sleeping in a soaking wet bag, sometimes in huge puddles....ah well....  ) I've been told to write a book.....too lazy....sorry....
But am trying to write more about what I do.....starting tomorrow....

Because of the nature of my rides I don't travel light and since the first ride at 15, have nearly always traveled solo, which is not always a good thing as I don't get to recount trips to a partner afterwards.

What do I hope to get out of this forum, I like reading peoples stories, however small or large. I've never forgotten the thrill of planing and sometimes, executing, an adventure.

This year I'll be fairly quiet as I'm getting the coin together to go into semi retirement but next year I have a few 'little trips' planned..... woo hoo. 

Thanks for getting this off the ground.

Al


----------



## Cycling_Chick (Jan 28, 2009)

Just "discovered" this new venue. *YEAH!*  Thanks everybody for getting this long needed voice....


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I want to cycle from Ogden Utah to near San Bernadino, California this summer.

for virtually no money.

I am willing to suffer heaps to do this.

I just need to know where to start.

do I really need a tent? Or a sleeping bag? all that seems heavy.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm Adam from Vancouver, Addy Marx on bikepacking.net. The North Shore is my backyard and Squamish, Whistler and Pemberton are my neighbours up the street. I really enjoy traveling with a bike (Taiwan, New Zealand, Chile, Argentina, locally of course). I taught myself to use a sewing machine last summer and spend some of my spare time sewing bags for my bikes.

There are tonnes of resources for gear, and tire choices and sleeping pad R values and all that, which is important, but I personally would like to see people sharing route information on their locales and sharing their ride reports from their adventures. Answering questions and providing info to 'foreigners' who wish to venture away from their locales and see something new. Help make the logistical part easier.

Whether it be your first weekender in your local hood, the week long summer trip you've been planning since February, your AZT race report or your 4 month Mongolian Fatbike expedition, trips and route information with pics are inspiring. 
(my friend Sam takes cool pictures)


----------



## osprey (Feb 10, 2012)

info on travelling with gear around this world. see what differences there are. get any god plans on whre to go. ect


----------



## Macbeth (Jan 13, 2011)

Adam here from Sydney Australia...

Been riding forever, competed at national level in biketrials for eight years, now manager at City Bike Depot in Sydney and loving bikepacking and touring...

Check out my blog - A Therapy For Pain


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Agwan said:


> I want to cycle from Ogden Utah to near San Bernadino, California this summer.
> 
> for virtually no money.
> 
> ...


Ummm .... I would probably start in Ogden? 
No you don't need a tent you should have a bag/bivy for emergencies.
Are you following the old Mormon trail? Old Spanish trail? Or just looking for a cool route?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Agwan said:


> I want to cycle from Ogden Utah to near San Bernadino, California this summer.
> 
> do I really need a tent? Or a sleeping bag? all that seems heavy.


Start a new thread on this and that way your answers won't get lost in this thread.


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm in!

Love single track riding but also love the solitude of camping on the bike. Goal it to finish the Great Divide at a touring pace, 1 to 2 months. I'm in the Bay Area so if anyone wants to go bike camping, give me a PM.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

ImaFred said:


> Ummm .... I would probably start in Ogden?
> No you don't need a tent you should have a bag/bivy for emergencies.
> Are you following the old Mormon trail? Old Spanish trail? Or just looking for a cool route?


Just want to get there on my rigid Soma Groove in the cheapest, not getting run over way possible! and also I'd like to have an adventure. and to know if this is feasible!



Bill in Houston said:


> Start a new thread on this and that way your answers won't get lost in this thread.


Okay will do.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Eric from SE Washington here.

Thanks for the cool forum. I'm new to bike packing but have quickly developed a passion for it (when my can get away). Like others here I'm not so interested in the gear/geek aspect since there are tons of resources already out there. I am more interested in the adventure reporting with inspiring pics. I'm so amazed at the country out there that people are riding bikes on...totally motivates me to get out more. My own back yard is full of bike packing adventures, I'm just refining my gear and realizing I can do more with less...real experiences teach you well.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm Mathew, just moved to Florida about a year and a half ago and have been riding mountain bikes since mid-2009(after a 10+ year hiatus).

Really like riding regularly and got inspired by bikepacking threads here on mtbr to make some of my own adventures. I did my first bikepacking trip last fall and looking forward to another this spring. Doing these in Florida is the best way for me to make the trips feasible. The routes get creative 

I'd like to see more bike packing reports and more routes. I'm glad theres now a place on mtbr to consolidate bikepacking reports as they were all over the place in a mix of regional forums, passion, and endurance racing forums.


----------



## mostlycloudy (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi everybody!

My first post on the mtbr forums. I'm Tim I live in Tampa, FL. A friend and I started mountain biking a couple years ago as a progression from hiking. We got another friend into mtb-ing and have been inviting others so we are starting to build a group.

Recently we have been talking about doing a bikepacking trip. Nothing is set in stone yet, but it will probably be somewhere close. A long weekend trip to get a feel for it.

This is a great forum and I am glad I found this place.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm Max, an East Bay, CA transplant in Virginia Beach, VA. I'm a daily bike commuter and ride trails quite often as well. I've done a few decent length (for me), remote, "adventure" rides on dirt roads. Never done any over nighters or multi-day tours of any sort, and have very little camping experience. I'm mostly a trail rider, but have recently gotten the itch to up my mileage and do some S240's and possibly some bike packing. Most of my trips that take place any time soon will be pretty tame compared to what many of you are doing, but they'll be a good start. 

I'm just interested in bike set ups, gear tips and pretty pictures of people going somewhere far or perhaps not so far away via bicycle.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

mostlycloudy said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> My first post on the mtbr forums. I'm Tim I live in Tampa, FL. A friend and I started mountain biking a couple years ago as a progression from hiking. We got another friend into mtb-ing and have been inviting others so we are starting to build a group.
> 
> ...


The great news is that you have Ocala National Forest just a hop-skip-and a jump north of you. There's easily enough service road and singletrack mix for you to get a good feel on bikepacking.


----------



## mostlycloudy (Feb 8, 2012)

The Ocala National Forest is where I have my eye on for our first trip. As soon as my riding buddy gets his new wheels we'll set a date, but it should be soon. Definitely before the summer heat sets in down here. Now off to see if there are any posts/reports on here about Ocala.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Do a search for Single Track Samarai and Naked Indian Chronicles for some inspiration in that(Ocala) area


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

wunnspeed (aka Michael Cleveland) ancient singlespeeder and misplaced American. I live in deep, dark Bavaria 15 minutes (by bike) from the base of the mountains. This year... I'm doing the TDR as my Red Ferrari for my 50th birthday. 

I'm also trying to start a small pack building business while doing some reviews for one of the big 29'er sites, teaching ESL, being a house husband and running the Euro side of Big Wheel Racing (too many irons in the fire....).

I'm looking to learn from others, see gear and builds and get to know others around the world with similar interests.


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

Want to learn ultra light bikepacking techniques! going to thru bike the Colorado trail with a friend this summer and would love to hear more experiences on that. combination of bike bags, backpack? tent/ sleeping bag ideas? tire choice? the whole 9 yards! thanks


----------



## mrbmeisen (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking for epic rides and breathless scenery. I would like to see bike reviews, pack and gear reviews, and routes and ride information. Nothing like a long weekend ride...


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Przemek here, from Poland, Europe. 
I came from backpacking like some of you here, but always enjoyed longish bicycle trips off the beaten track - combining these two seemed like the right thing to do.
I hope for a chance to enjoy your rides with you trough your trip reports and learning some new bits on how to enjoy outdoors more with having less clutter.
Currently enjoying Welsh mountains and moorlands but I'm starting miss my woodlands... and sunshine 
Thanks francois


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Steve Z from northeast Ohio here. Done lots of backpacking and lots of mountainbiking - but just a little bit of bikepacking (so far). Hope to change that this summer.

I like the DIY ideas - handmade gear is great. I'm trying to gradually build up my gear collection to make those overnighters easier.

Also like info about routes. I'm working on a singletrack/bikepacking map for the Allegheny National Forest in PA, with help from other local riders. There is really very little info available for riders in the ANF - but the opportunities are certainly there. If anyone here is interested in that particular area I can get you copies of the working maps.

Steve Z


----------



## Krose (Mar 27, 2012)

trying to learn all the different styles this seems like a lot of fun


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

*Life happened...*

I've been spending less and less time here on mtbr. I've stripped down my geared bikepacking bike and forced it into SS duty. It's been a while since I've tried to spread the bikepacking passion. I've all but completely lost my sense of adventure, then I saw this forum! Looks like the next bike is gonna be bikepacking-friendy.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome! I just noticed the addition of this forum now. I remember saying on these forums somewhere that a bikepacking forum would be awesome, and now there is one! Thank you very much for the addition. 

To me, touring / randonneuring is a subset of bike expedition, so the forum is aptly named. I imagine this will be (or already is since I'm 2 months late to the party) a great source for information about preparation for various types of tours, information on what routes have been travelled and how they were, and ride stoke in the form of photos and stories from everyone's experiences out and about. 

Excited!

For the record, I ride a Salsa Vaya with front and rear Salsa racks, Ortlieb panniers front and rear, and will probably add a BOB to the mix at some point (though just bought a doggy trailer that can do the same duty to an extent). Link in my sig! I have yet to do a multi-day ride on the bike I'm embarassed to admit (I had on my previous fixed gear, lol!). Looking forward to a couple 2-3 days rides this summer, nothing big planned for 2012 but that may change!


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

hi, been around mtbr for a bit. i live a bit south of santa cruz, ca, north of monterey, ca, pretty right smack dab in the middle of the monterey bay. grew up in the east bay and definitely did some hobo bikecamping as a teen in the diablo range. started short bike touring/bikecamping trips about five years ago because i love to ride from the door, lookin for mixed road/dirt routes, and just bein outside. also just really into cycling in general as transportation, utilitarian vehicles, and as an overall artform.

i've got a few setups at the moment, bikes, racks, bags....mix and match.....i love to geek out on stuff. been goin out solo in henry coe  Henry W. Coe State Park (southern section) a lot just to test out my kit, fish, and camp. also been doin and wanna get into other and more local trips, stealth camping (safety in #'s, i guess, i'm scared), and exploring. summer's off soon cause i'm a teacher, definitely gonna get out on some multi-day trips. if anyone's around and wants to ride/camp lemme know.


----------



## Urban AK (Jan 15, 2008)

*Roll Call Alaska*

It has always been out and back for me in the past. These last couple years I have forced myself to really "enjoy the ride" ie stay overnight. I am just figuring out how to keep it light.

I am here to learn how to leave the Kitchen sink at home.

Bikepacking is true mountain biking!


----------



## rallyrcr (May 5, 2010)

south central PA here....


----------



## bikebeard (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am new to bike packing but not backpacking in general. I have also been a mountain biker most of my life. I am excited to try some bike packing trips this summer. I ride a 2012 Salsa Fargo 2. I would like to include a picture of my setup but I do not have enough posts yet. I will edit this post with a picture of my bike soon. I made a few changes from the stock setup. I replaced the FSA crankset with a Shimano XT, and replaced the Thudbuster with a Easton seatpost and Brooks B17 narrow. I also have been running Schwalbe Marathon Supremes for commuting but have since reinstalled the stock Race Kings for bike packing. I went on a 80 mile gravel road ride last Saturday and it was great. Looking forward to exploring the forum.


----------



## El Train (Apr 21, 2007)

El Train here. 
I live in Livingston, Montana, just north of Yellowstone. Prime country for this type of travel, tons of dirt roads and forest service land. And no people. 

Never bikepacked. But it is the next step for me. Mtn biker for 20+ years, just got into endurance racing two years ago. I always talked smack about bike touring, because I figured I wouldn't be able to rally and do jumps or whatever....but now I am older and don't care about any of that. I have done a lot of dual sport moto exploring around MT, so I have tons of routes already scoped out. And I backpacked a bunch when I was younger and have all that gear, though I haven't been backpacking in a long time since I like biking so much!
A few years ago I did a 3 day 500 mile ultralight dual sport trip on an XR600 and it was one of the funner things I have ever done. I am over it with dirt bikes though and would love to the same thing with a mtn bike. I could easily carry the same stuff on a bike no problem. 

I just want to be able to ride really far, sleep in the bushes, and ride some more in the morning. Repeat. 

Trips I want to do include: 
Circumnavigating the Crazy Mtns. Should be a good starter shakedown cruise, two days. 

Parts and eventually all of the CDT in Montana. Done a good portion of this on the moto over time. Pretty easy since it's local to me. 

Gravelly Range Rd, in SW MT. One of the more impressive roads I have ever been on. A favorite on the moto.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

El Train said:


> I just want to be able to ride really far, sleep in the bushes, and ride some more in the morning. Repeat.


My feelings as well. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Western Red Cedar (May 15, 2009)

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## gravedoja (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi
gravedoja here from the uk, i have been cycling since 1991, i started out bike packing back in the day on my emelle santana, sleeping out under the stars in a cheapo sleeping bag, i carried it all round in a plastic bag bungied to a rear rack, happy days. Anyway me and my girlfriend are getting back into it now, we did a few one nighters last year and this year we plan to expand on that. I have just ordered some bags from bikepack eu, so looking forward to getting those. will post up some pics ( old and new ) at some point.

looking forward to reading trip and kit reports and also like 'build your own kit' threads.

Toodles. :thumbsup:


----------



## nickgilling (May 2, 2012)

Hello there, Nick from Shropshire in the UK, just working out a route for this year's Welsh Ride Thing, this is my third year of bikepacking and have finally graduated to some proper kit and a bike designed for the task (Fargo). Have recently started making my own gear, including a frame bag which you can see on my blog I'll be back soon!. Would love to see more of the world and sleep rough in it!


----------



## ManfredFreitag (May 10, 2012)

More beautiful pictures, please! I will post some as soon as the gods decide I have enough posts to be worthy.


----------



## George2 (Nov 28, 2005)

Well...it's a picture...










I'm dutch. Besides mountainbiking I did a lot of cycletouring, mostly in Europe but I've been tot the US twice. My wife and I did a large portion of the GDMR in 2006 as a second honeymoon. I haven't done any touring since then, we got busy, two kids so far. I do want to give it a go again though, both solo and as a family when the kids are a little older. I'm currently training by pulling them in a trailer 

My wife is planning a quick solo tour this summer, maybe I'll go for a couple of days as well, we'll see.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the forum...

...to all on this great forum, I would like to live through your eyes as I will never get to see in person what you all do.

I can offer up my experiences and goals accomplished.

What do I want here? To wish everyone health, success, and positive energy, on all your trips out there in nature.

Lee Curry, just a bike rider/trail builder from Pennsylvania

Nice to see everyone "bike touring" through life.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

While or yes I've dreamt of bike-packing/camping,I'm new to it this year. My trips will mostly be short,and rail-trailish,with my son,both kids,and/or hopefully a longer trip with the Wife come October as we celebrate our 20th.

Yeah,most of ours will be rail trail type trips (though my Xtracycle is technically still a mtn bike,LOL!),bu I'd like to do some singletrack or gravel grinding trips too. Big asperations,small windows of op's  I'm enjoying this forum though,very happy to have it,learned lots already,hope I can help someone else along the way :thumbsup:


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been lurking in these bikepacking forums for a few months now getting very excited about the possibilities. I've done a lot of backpacking and canoe tripping, but the whole bikepacking thing is a new one to me.

My birthday is tomorrow (44) and my saintly wife suggested I could try a bikepacking overnighter (she wants to do this, too, but with two kids, I must shoulder the burden of scouting some rides - life is hard&#8230 So, as I have been blessed with a new bike (Klein Attitude) for my birthday, I have been modifying the older ride (a 94ish Gary Fisher Hoo koo e koo with rigid replacement fork) for bikepacking. I am so excited! My plan is to go out tomorrow and return Saturday.

I'll be going up into the Zuni mountains in western New Mexico. We own some land near there and that will be home base for heading out into the forest land. I did a scouting mission for the day two weekends ago and the terrain is lovely, if a bit challenging for a loaded bike. Lots of ups and downs between about 7000 and almost 9000 feet (its all just to the west of the Continental Divide here). It'll be a good workout. The good news its almost all downhill back to our land.

Anyway, got my list and I'm checking it twice. Its possible I'll get some rain, too. But no cooking. There are fire restrictions (with good reason) and I don't need the extra weight. Aside from coffee, it should be fine.

Will post a report when I return!

UPDATE: Ok, back from the trip. Report is here. Thanks for the inspiration everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

byknuts (ian) here. 
I recently did what I called a 7 hour/140km sprint on a single speed gardin with 56x16 gearing. It was mostly relatively flat terrain. 

I've tentatively volunteered to do a 1350-1400 km 10 day ride in early September.
We'll have a support truck (large group, about 10 or 12 people I think)
but for all intents and purposes it'll be tents by the side of the road/trail.

Travelling from Thunder Bay to Toronto (Ontario), route seems to be mostly by roads, rural routes, etc.
Basically we're moving from black bear and moose country, down to deer and coyote country.

Suggestions, advice, anything?

Rig planned is a Salsa Casseroll, 1x9 (11-32 on a 48), ti bars (maybe seatpost too), Magura brakes, Tk7.1's on Real hubs, schwalbe 40mm marathon xr's.
I know the 40's are kind of overkill, but I'm more comfortable knowing I CAN air down if need be, instead of being stuck with high-psi all the time.


----------



## cheeseunit (Jul 23, 2012)

Can't wait to get out some more on overnights.I'm so hooked on all day bike adventuring.This is what actually got me to finally join the forums after years of lurking.


----------



## Blackfeather (Jun 17, 2010)

hey all ! man am I glad i found this forum :thumbsup: I have been seriously wanting to get into bike packing my rig is a 2012 cannondale 29er ( love it) been into practicing survival for over 14 yrs got away for a while but think im going to put that to good use with the bike . hope to be able to share and learn


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

It's been a while since I checked in with mtbr. I really like what you guys have done with the place.

Here's my 04 Azonic in bike packing mode.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

^Can you post pic of your rear rack layout?


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

the-one1 said:


> ^Can you post pic of your rear rack layout?


Is this question/request for me?

OMM rear rack:










__
https://flic.kr/p/0


__
https://flic.kr/p/8


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm interested how the rack mounts to the rear full suspension


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

So, don't know if I introduced myself before. I'm an expat living in Southern Bavaria, Germany. I come from Kansas City and now ride around the Alps whenever possible.

This year, my 50th, I did the Tour Divide Race on my rigid singlespeed 29'er. The bags on my bike are half Carousal and half my brand SpoK. I'm in the process of getting my bag making business up and running and I also teach Business English on the ESL level.









The Finish









My view looking down









The worst day on the TDR

Lots more photos here -
Tour Divide 20_07_2012 - a set on Flickr


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Finally, someone carrying about as much stuff as I would. Welcome, 1 Speed!


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

1 Speed said:


> So, don't know if I introduced myself before. I'm an expat living in Southern Bavaria, Germany. I come from Kansas City and now ride around the Alps whenever possible.
> 
> This year, my 50th, I did the Tour Divide Race on my rigid singlespeed 29'er. The bags on my bike are half Carousal and half my brand SpoK. I'm in the process of getting my bag making business up and running and I also teach Business English on the ESL level.
> 
> ...


Great slideshow / trip report thanks.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey all....I can't for the life of me figure why I have yet to post here...but I'm usually over on the AZ forum blasting pics of my two-wheeled catharsis.  I love to bikepack...my journey is found at my blog below.

Cheers,


----------



## notnee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello, I from Russia. I am engaged "Bikepacking" about 3 years. All bags are made by me


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i like that front bag. I need something for my high volume, light weight stuff, like my sleeping bag and tarp.


----------



## bobzcheez (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi All, 
I am Bryan living in Denver, CO. Last year I bought a Salsa Fargo with the full intention of getting into bikepacking. So far this year, I've bikepacked twice-- once on the Great Divide and the other on the Colorado Trail. 
I plan on doing part of the Great Divide route next summer with some friends. Once I have enough posts, I'll post photos.
Cheers- Bryan


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I'm a Brit living in Calgary Canada and I road bike, mountain bike and fat bike. Looking at learning from everyone here and I'm planning to ride the western BC stretch of the Trans Canada Trail next year. 

Thanks for all the great advice so far.

Richie


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## kdold (Dec 7, 2012)

*New to bikepacking*

I'm new to mtbr.com and this forum. I'd like to see some information on multi-day rides in the Colorado area. Also, suggestions on packs/panniers/bags for the bike.


----------



## Pedalnorth.com (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi there
We run a cycling routes website for fun in the UK, and have just put up a 7/8 day coast to coast epic. Rather than just ride a MTb from one sea to the other, we thought that you may as well ride the best trails in the process. It's a bike packing epic - take a look at pedalnorth.com 
Rob


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello. Not new to mountain biking or mtbr, but I am new to bikepacking. I am thinking about preparing for a 1-3 day ride on the Black Canyon Trail in Arizona. Just starting to do some research to get started. I am thinking about going it alone, but not sure if that is a good idea (not sure I can get anyone to tag along). Anyway, I have a lot of time to prepare.


----------



## danballa (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm here from Central Oh. Looking to learn, as I am absolute noob. Lots of free time, once I get started though


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

newbie here from Albany Oregon; looking to start doing overnighters and then maybe move up to longer rides/camping.. 
gear is more what I'm looking at, especially cheaper alternatives lol 
looking to learn as well!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Rich from Julian, California (San Diego County)
Just turned 60 so I am probably one of the oldest farts here!
Been mountain biking since 1987 and have done numerous over nighters with racks and panniers, trailers etc.
Always biked regularly but never any big mileage stuff. Heard about the Stagecoach 400 about one year ago now. Never thought I could complete it but trained for it just to see how far I could go. Surprisingly I finished it. One month later I was lining up for the Tour Divide. Was able to complete it and had the adventure of my life.
Really into it now. bikepacking.net has been a great resource, but nice to have more than one forum out there. 
Next up is the AZT 750 which I think will make the Tour divide look like child's play!:eekster:
Would like to do the Colorado Trail Race but not this year. This sport is way too expensive!!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey Rich... Happy Birthday and congrats man! Some great photos here. Will have to check out your blog. What's written on your downtube? Oh, how'd the TDR go for you? I did it last year for my 50th.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

1 Speed said:


> Hey Rich... Happy Birthday and congrats man! Some great photos here. Will have to check out your blog. What's written on your downtube? Oh, how'd the TDR go for you? I did it last year for my 50th.


My Mother in Law passed away less than a week before the TD grand depart. I penned her name DOB and passing date on my downtube in her memory.
I wondered if you were Phil but researching you, just another ex pat (ha ha!) I met Phil the second day out. What an adventure that was!
Congrats on finishing it single speed. I rode quite a bit with Prentiss another single speeder. He was much stronger than me but my sissy gears really helped out. I rode single speed for a couple of years and really enjoyed it. Not man enough to go backpacking SS though.
The TD was such an experience. I looked at your photos. Very nice!
Your bags look top notch. Good luck with them.
The pic above in Sedona is my wife, who has gotten the bug to get back on the bike after many years off. Got her a 29er hardtail so she can start bikepacking too.
Perhaps we will meet some day.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow Rich... really sorry to hear about your mother-in-law. That's an amazing way to honor her. Now that I think about it, I seem to remember seeing your bike at the start. 

Phil... he's a good friend and teammate of mine. In fact, I just finished and boxed up a new frame bag for him today. Thanks for the well-wishes on the new venture. I really haven't started pushing the bags yet and the orders keep rolling in. 

Congrats on getting your wife out on the mtb. My wife is more of a roadie but at least she rides. I can't complain in that regard. She puts up with me doing things like the TDR and this year the Grenzstein Trophy along the old Iron Curtain route here in Germany.


----------



## Andyha (Feb 15, 2013)

Andy from The UK just registered on the site, I have a Facebook page showing bickpacking related stuff,
Bikepacking UK | Facebook


----------



## DimGR (Feb 16, 2013)

love your pictures !!


richwolf said:


> Rich from Julian, California (San Diego County)
> Just turned 60 so I am probably one of the oldest farts here!
> Been mountain biking since 1987 and have done numerous over nighters with racks and panniers, trailers etc.
> Always biked regularly but never any big mileage stuff. Heard about the Stagecoach 400 about one year ago now. Never thought I could complete it but trained for it just to see how far I could go. Surprisingly I finished it. One month later I was lining up for the Tour Divide. Was able to complete it and had the adventure of my life.
> ...


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm just another random person on a bike really. I've long had mountain biking interests for the past 30 years, an outdoor enthusiast (camping) for the same length, and have recently looked into survivalist camping and rock climbing.

Finally getting back into "getting in shape" after several years of camping out on the couch, rather than outside, so, I figure.. why not?

edit: After wiki link clicking, and coming up to a survivalist page.. it seems that this term now relates to preppers / doomsday people. That is NOT what i'm referring to. What I'm actually into is going out into the wilderness, and putting myself into a survival situation (no shelter, no sleeping bag, no food, maybe a bottle of water), and getting back alive 

Got a Giant Revel 1, and I am slowly.. oh ever so slowly.. peicing together all the gear I could possibly need (Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to pack a 42" LCD HDTV, PS3, sat dish on a bike? Ok, I know.. thats a bit excessive  ).

I hail from SW/W Ohio (Dayton area), and have planned several trips throughout Ohio for the 2013 and 2014 seasons. Looking forward to posting pics and videos!

One thing I can see on the forums, is a sticky for a First Aid / Survival situations resources thread. Perhaps also a "use-specific" bike rating / opinion thread? (Cost, reliability, trail-repairability, general opinion of the bike, etc..). That should help those that are looking at getting a bike for this type of biking.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

I live in central KY. After years of lurking on these forums for various bike-related info, I finally became an official user of the forums earlier this year after building up a trail bike, specifically for bikepacking trips and recreational trail rides at local and regional trails.

Before I became obsessed with bikes back in 2004 or so, I was an avid hiker and backpacker, so I was already a bit of a gear hound with a love for being outside. It wasn't until around 2009 that I sold off a bunch of fancy road / track bike stuff for a Long Haul Trucker and got into the touring bug. I'm self employed, but pretty busy, so I cannot take too much time off for bike trips, so I like to keep it to overnights, or 2-3 day trips. I love riding rail trails and visiting the towns communities along them.

Ever since Surly introduced the Troll I've wanted one, seeing it as the perfect off-road "camping bike", and that is also when I discovered the term "bikepacking". Again, I became obsessed with the concept. Now, after finally getting one and building up a decent initial bikepacking setup, I'll be making my first trips in April with a few friends.

As for the forum, I would love to see more info about shorter 1-3 day trip options around the US, rugged rail trails (ones that aren't completely paved), and S24o's.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

I live in Philadelphia, PA, and ride a Surly Troll, though not as much as I'd like. This fall/winter/spring I'm hoping to be in the Middle East, during which time I'm hoping to do a ride from Israel to Iraq...we'll see how that pans out. If I pull it off, it should be a ride to remember.

In the meantime, I'm always looking for people to bikepack with; I don't have any friends in the area who do any more than short day rides. Any SE PA folk who'd want to join up for some on or off-road overnighters should hit me up...


----------



## rlcanon (Apr 27, 2013)

Robert here! Been cycling forever. At one time or another european tours, cross state tours, lots of commuting, club rides, centuries. Went through a 4x4 rock crawling phase, still in a DS/ADV phase, especially urban dual sport. Just got back into cycling with a Surly Moonlander and a sharp focus on getting out into the urban woods close enough to the house that we can ride there, then playing with various gear once we get there. Sort of urban adventuring, light. Ha ha! 

Also looking forward to catching up on the forum and following along on future adventures.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

I am surprised I missed this part of the forum until now.

I'm Greg and the Mule is a 2013 Motobecane Elite Trail.

I recently went from a Subie OBW to the bike for my only method of transportation, so I have been having to rethink a lot of things, one of which is my bug out/camping equipment. So I am at the beginning of my efforts. I will say, I like what I have seen and certainly enjoy the home made section as I am currently tight on my budget and do what I can with what I have, afford, barter and trade for.

One of my efforts of home made equipment. Total cost - $2 (hardware bought and from an earlier project)














The pictures posted here will certainly keep my creative spark going.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

those ought to hold plenty of gear, and help keep the weight low.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

Bill in Houston said:


> those ought to hold plenty of gear, and help keep the weight low.


So far I have loaded them down filled with groceries with no issues and 100% waterproof (lids not shown). I used three gallon food grade buckets and insulated cable mounts from Harbor freight.

I am working on getting a frame mount rack that will increase my load by 35#.


----------



## Nevaditude (Jun 1, 2012)

I live in Northern Nevada. This forum? I'm loving everything I am seeing. Gear,grades,grandiose dreams being realized. This is such the way to live and love. Preparation is meeting places, people and the pavement is only optional! ( actually quite sandy where I live)

Black Ops Pugs w/Revelate bags. More on way. Thinking some Bedrock bags too.


----------



## margefargo (Apr 4, 2013)

*Answering the Roll*

This forum - I'm really enjoying it. Ride a Salsa Fargo in fun-guy green and also a Surly Troll in black. I'm also a roadie, but really I just love me some bike.  Also building a Salsa Mukluk :thumbsup: I learn stuff every time I get on this forum - what to pack, where to ride, how to do something to my bikes, the good stuff just keeps coming. Maybe some more sources for maps and good stuff along those lines. It's really nice to have experienced folks who have done some of this and are willing to help those of us who are less knowledgable.

Over all - great place to learn and share!!!

Did you see that guy? Seriously!!??


----------



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

Complete newbie here. Eric from Georgetown, Texas.
I have done one S24O to a local park here. More of a fleshing out of how all this works trip. Loved it.
really wantot do a BP trip in Az. 
90% of all the land in Texas is privately owned. The only place to do a multi-night BP trip is in the Big Bend NP/St. Parks. Pretty to some extent but.....
So any trip I take will have to be out of state.
First BP trip planned is for June of next year (2014) Begin and end at Jacob Lake (on the kaibab Plateau) rounding around Rainbow Rim down to North Rim then up the AZT back to Jacob Lake.
I have an old (1996) Trek ST-120. Think Trek "Y" frame from back then but in aluminum tube form. Single pivot URT (unified Rear Triangle)...yea baby! <--- total sarcasm.

It sucks. bounce bounce bounce bounce... and that's on flat pavement!

I am thinking of 'converting' by Kona Sutra....fattest tires I can put on there and just go with that until I can ave enough coin to buy a Krampas/Fargo something of the ilk.

Until then though, I shall lurk here and learn as much as possible.
Don't look for me to post a lot at least until I feel I have something worthy of sharing and can be of some benefit.

Thanks for reading. 

Bikepack on.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey don't forget about Palo Duro State Park. I have never been, but apparently it has some great riding and they do allow backcountry camping in one area of the park. Its on my list, coming from Albuquerque.

I know also some folks have posted either here or in bikepacking.net about bikepacking around Houston (which I realize isn't that close to you).

Lastly, there is Big City Bikerafts which rents packrafts and may also have some tips on places in your area of Texas to go bikepacking (they in Dallas/Fort Worth). They seem like cool guys.

I've got a good number of friends and family in your neck of the woods - Georgetown, Hillsboro, Waxahatchie and Dallas. No riders, though.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi, happy bill from Delaware. 
Still a novice bike camper, but 25 years on bikes. 
Getting ready for my first overnighter multi day trip on the tow path to Pittsburgh. 5 days and 355 miles. Yes it's just rails to trails but you have to start somewhere. 

And shows like ride the divide are my insperiation. That and reading all you people do here. 

Bill


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

Cut paste from my intro (general forum) moment ago.
I like the way this forum is heading......
Hey all,,,,,,
"new" yet, not so much. I was a member here, many,many years ago.
My name is Bill, born in 1961. I enjoy all outdoor activities including flyfishing & tying (hardcore/avid), kayaking,camping,bomb fires with friends,hiking,etc.
"Tinman" - chosen as for many years I was a union "tin knocker"- tin smith,sheet metal worker/fabricator in the skilled trades. These day's I am a outside/field sales rep for a manufacturer. I have two wonderful children, one out of college and working and one in and studying.

I live on the WNY/Pa border near Chautauqua Lake NY

I started MTB'in in the early 90's in a single track/deer trail utilitarian manner with a steel Diamondback Ascent, Maz. XC-400 S.Fork,Granny gear gog and utility racks. I purchased it new and just traded it for 75 bucks/trade in but,,,,,,,,,,,,may have to get it back as I already miss it ..........funny how that goes.

I am interested in ATB bikes,adventure touring, bike packing,exploration,endurance,fitness to coffee house run's in commuter mode and some good tunes

Currently, My fav. day trip rides are on on fire roads,forest service, gravel grinder, double track and rural country pavement.

I am not a bike mechanic but, love to tinker in my garage, take pride in doing things myself...............

I am not into bicycle mags but, I do enjoy Bicycle Times these days, purchased at grocery news stand..........

For the most part I will be posting in the back packing section.

Enjoy the outdoors.........

Tinman

My value packed Adventure Tour Steed.

Forest/Fire Service Road mode
29'er mode

28'er Mode


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

Could someone please tell me what S240 means???


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

sub
24 hour
overnight


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

That's it...


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

ads-bully said:


> Could someone please tell me what S240 means???


Sub-24 Hour Overnight (S24O) trips.

Learn About Bikes with Rivendell Bicycle Works

Woody


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link woody... That explained it nicely.. Cheers all for the reply


----------



## kovalDESIGN (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi everyone.
New to bikepacking and not sure whether I should be posting here or not, anyway I hope someone can help me out.

I did my first, nearly two weeks tour this year (roughly 1000km) and found my new saddle bag torn where it was touching/rubbing the seatpost. The bag was almost always packed up with around 3kg of stuff. 
The tear most likely was caused by the rubbing combination of plastic internal inserts (that holds the bag walls from expanding in this area) and my baggy shorts, while pedalling.

It is slightly worrying that the new bag developed this tear in, what it feels like, very tough fabric.
*Have you come across a similar problem?* and did you come up with a solution to avoid it?
Do you own a saddle bag that last and last, no matter the mileage?

Your comments will be appreciated.
Cheers!
Greg


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome, Greg.

A bit off the thread topic, yes, but...

I would try to extract that insert and trim it back. If that's impractical (or in addition), the fabric can be reinforced with SeamGrip tent seam sealer or Plasti-Dip rubber tool handle coating. Both are brush-on products (don't get the spray Plasti-Dip). PD is a little thicker and less runny. Less than ten bucks US for either.

Performix Brand Plasti Dip-11603-6 at The Home Depot

Gear Aid Seam Grip Seam Sealer at REI.com

Cheers...

Mike


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi Greg, I'm not sure what brand the bag is but it isn't really that surprising, to me, to see the hard plastic cutting through the Cordura. That's actually kind of an odd place to put a stiffener for exactly that reason. If the seat bags have them, they're usually on the top or the bottom not on the sides. Imagine how much pressure is on the edge of that plastic when the bag is loaded, you're riding and it's bouncing and vibrating constantly. Almost any material would give way pretty quickly under those circumstances. 

If possible, I would consider removing the stiffeners and if it actually needs something, I would look at a thin (2-3 mm) but stiff foam of some sort.


----------



## erincarr19 (Oct 24, 2013)

What a great thread. I hope some of you might be interested in this 300 mile tour/race for next spring that goes through the Los Padres National Forest. Here is the website. The full gpx route will be up by the end of November (or sooner!). Parts of the route can be downloaded already on the website:

Tour De Los Padres - Home


----------



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

kdold said:


> I'm new to mtbr.com and this forum. I'd like to see some information on multi-day rides in the Colorado area. Also, suggestions on packs/panniers/bags for the bike.


Hello, you have the Colorado Trail, part of The Great Divide Bike Trail, the Grand Loop near Grand Junction, the Kokopelli Trail...lots of options. Have fun!


----------



## Superleggera (Apr 14, 2008)

Glad to see the Bikepacking forum after numerous requests many years ago!

In August 2002, did the Great Pacific Coast Escape on my Klein w/BOB trailer and had a fantastic time even carrying enough extra equipment to supply a few riders probably. (2,129 miles in 27 days) Reprise the same trip in October 2011 with the same amount of gear as in 2002 and the same Klein/Bob setup. Made it from Tacoma to Astoria and was taken out by firewood falling off a car trailer in a turn and crashing myself and Klein/BOB into the ditch. Wheel rebuild in Astoria at the campground and a few more days on the bike before a knee injury from the crash precluded use of pedaling with both legs and all the heavy gear. One-legged cycling rest of the coast was not an option after trying for three days. I caught public transportation from the coast to Portland and the train back to Tacoma and put the bikes away for a few years and ignored the bicycle forums.

Since then given my business (way too many hours), move to Arizona (warmer temps!) and a vacation from the bicycle world -- time to start preparing for new adventures with lighter equipment and a new 29er bike upcoming and physical rehab/training to get past the tendonitis issues with the knee now. Camping gear has already been pared down from 18lbs (tent/pad/sleeping/cooking) to 3.7lbs and a fraction of the volume. No desire to bring BOB with in the future and that is more weight that will be history as well. In 2011, the bikepacking world was just starting and I'm glad to see it has generated enthusiasm as hoped and a trail system of its own. I know there is another 30-day Pacific Coast trip that I'd HAVE to do again (its been bugging me since the day I had to quit the previous trip) -- as well as some great trail systems in Arizona for shorter length multi-day rides.


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

I guess I'm a lurker. Always interested in the idea of bikepacking. I always been involved in some sort of racing. Lately triathlons. Last weeked sliced my foot open on a zebra mussel at a race. So i spent the week on Netflix and the internet. So at age 54 I want to slow the pace down.
I live near Rochester, NY and want to try some overnight rides using the Erie Canal Trailway. My wife evan wants to get in a try. And I really, love the look of the MTBs with all bags......


----------



## AlasdairMc (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi, Alasdair from Scotland here.

I'm a Highland Trail Race 550 finisher (as of the end of May), looking for my next challenge. I'm looking at the TD at some point in my life, but it's more a case of finding the time than anything else. I do a fair bit of bivvying in Scotland, have done a few multi-day rides but the HTR was the biggest I've done so far. I'd recommend it for 2015 if you like walking with your bike...


----------



## carrielovesbikes (Feb 18, 2013)

Just wanted to say hello! New here! I'm Carrie. Haven't gone touring but ready to live the dream.


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

Welcome!

I guess I should say hi too because I didn't. 

My name is Christian, I live in Vancouver, BC, and I'm an Aries. I enjoy gazing at the stars and sitting out on the dock in the pouring rain because I like the sound of rain hitting the water's surface. I commute and travel by bike and my current project involves turning a Montague Paratrooper into a serviceable, all-purpose machine.

Hiiiiiii.


----------



## Pedaling Nowhere (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey there. Thought I'd chime in... I poke around these cavernous threads every now and again. In case you haven't seen the latest addition to our site, Pedaling Nowhere, the Bikepacking Routes section is a growing list of contributions from several dirt pioneers. Each is complete with GPS, logistics info, and photography. Check it out... many more routes and new functionality coming soon (hoping to have a map-based navigation up and running toward the end of the month). Also, many more US routes soon.

Cheers,
Logan


----------



## Nico_SB (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm Nico. I live in Santa Barbara County, CA. I'm relatively new to mountain biking in general (~3+ yrs) but have been enjoying using the bike as a means to expand my opportunities for exploring my local area (Los Padres National Forest mostly). I'm a long time backpacker and am well versed in UL backpacking techniques/gear, so I jumped right into the bikepacking thing as soon as I bought my first mountain bike. Its been a great way to combine my enjoyment of multiday trips in the backcountry with the fun of riding a bike.

At the moment, I'm riding a Surly Ogre with a suite of Revelate bags, although I'll occasionally swap them out for a rack and panniers if its more of a fire road leisure trip with some extra luxuries thrown in.

I mainly come to this forum to glean insight on trip ideas, tips, and general bike knowledge (parts, maintenance, repair, etc.) as it relates to dirt touring, bikepacking, etc. I hope to branch out in the coming years and travel to some other destinations in the American SW for multi-day trips as I become a better and stronger rider.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Hola, greetings from Buenos Aires!!! 
I´m a photographer soon to be bikepacking South America (making & printing family portraits for those you´ve none).

I´m willing to upgrade my ride (old Kona Cowan) for my bikepacking adventure and want to hear fellow riders´opinions/setups, as well as get inspired by other Adventures 

Saludos,
Federico
Their Only Portrait. Portraits & Cycling


----------



## flying 1960 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have been lurking around the MTBR forums for a while. Bikepacked back in 1999 257 road miles in five days state park to state park in Florida riding a fully rigid Cannondale MTB with rear rack and panniers. 

Now I am riding a Fully rigid Nimble 9 and I am prepping her for the Idaho Hot springs 500 this summer. Alfine 11 on Velocity Blunt 35mm rim on the back, SP Pd-8 Dyno hub on the front the the Blunt 35 with some Kenda 2.2 Honey Badgers. A Supernova Plug III will handle my charging needs with a 7500ma external battery pack.

Still working on getting bags. A full frame pack, large seat bag and a handlebar set up just havn't decided on which yet. I am thinking Zpacks Duplex for shelter. Lightweight yet not confining with full netting (which I will need here in Ga) as well as full size doors on both sides that can be opened for views and ventilation. 

So I will keep reading and learning from all of you as I prepare for what I hope is just the first of many more trips.

Ward


----------



## derailljammedinspokes (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey! I am Clint in Connecticut, am looking for fellow bikepackers in New England, I have done a couple light overnights, interested in doing more in New england, so anyone who wants to, or just has good info on multi-day singletrack rides in New ENgland hit me up here:
860 992-2441 is best


----------



## derailljammedinspokes (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey am Clint in Connecticut, have done a couple overnighters, am looking for others, as well as singletrack route in New England for multi-day trips, hit me up at 860 992-2441


----------



## ansell007 (Oct 13, 2014)

Went out this weekend for my first solo wild camp and loved it


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey all. New to bike-packing, but not new to biking, backpacking, or camping. In my youth, did the whole Boy Scouts thing: hike in, set up camp, head out the next day. The most fun I ever had was cross-country skiing and packing. Did some 3-4 day jaunts as a young'n in the UP, the Mitten, and all over Ohio (back when we had real winters in Ohio)

Later on in life, met my sister and hiked about 3 days worth of the AT through the Smokey Mts as she thru-hiked the whole thing.

The whole time I had rode BMX and singletrack. Recently getting back into MTB and thought that I would combine my love of all activities.

Live in Ohio, and would really like to bike pack areas around the Great Lakes region! Any trail suggestions? Any good ideas/places for 2-3 day adventures? Planning on getting a Surly ECR here in the coming weeks. Down the road would also like to see parts of NE, and Canada this way. Especially looking forward to doing winter jaunts as well as winter is my most favorite time to do any thing outside!!


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Hey all. New to bike-packing, but not new to biking, backpacking, or camping. In my youth, did the whole Boy Scouts thing: hike in, set up camp, head out the next day. The most fun I ever had was cross-country skiing and packing. Did some 3-4 day jaunts as a young'n in the UP, the Mitten, and all over Ohio (back when we had real winters in Ohio)
> 
> Later on in life, met my sister and hiked about 3 days worth of the AT through the Smokey Mts as she thru-hiked the whole thing.
> 
> ...


North Country Trail, TransMichigan, and the High Country Pathway are three awesome opportunities near you.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Awesome! I will add these to my list....


----------



## HalM (Jun 15, 2015)

*Howdy!*

I'm the FNG because it's been several years since I used this forum and my old email is long gone... but:

Just getting into Bikepacking with my buddies, so for me, tips, gear advice (bike and the camping part) and great trips/routes!

Now that I have $600 invested in bags, it is time for my fat ass to use them!

Hal


----------



## HalM (Jun 15, 2015)

*Trying this Again...*

Hopefully this won't post twice...

I am just getting back into really riding after a few years off, so many that I lost my old login to this site and the email I used is long dead, so I start from scratch as a newb! Anyhow, my buddies and I are getting into bikepacking and so for me, anything that has to do with gear reviews (bikes, camping gear, shelters, etc) and rides (1 nighters and multi-day) is great.

I just dropped $600 on bags so I need to sell my single speed and get my fat butt out there on this rig as much as possible to justify it!

Glad to be here...

Hal


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi all. Just getting back into riding a bike. ( friends reccomended it to rehabilitate my knees from work injuries) Have outfitted my wife and I with fat bikes. Hers a 15" Motobecane Boris X5. Me a Cogburn CB4 L/XL. . 
I'm beginning to understand all these modern frame and seat bags. But I'm planning more along the heavy duty front and rear racks that can handle quarters of moose and caribou. I live in eastern central Alaska so bike packing for me is really just self powered pack mule. However. We are thinking of doing some summer trips next year like the Denali Hwy. Possibly the Nebesna Road. Places we haven't driven. I'm very blessed that my wife is excited about it. As we live along the main highway here we have a lot of touring cyclists come thru so I am able to chat up some of them.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

We're old enough and not into competition so we don't mind the weight being a bit more that we pack with us. One of my main concerns is that our bikes don't break down in a remote area. . Also, I'm hoping Bob comes out with a 26" full FAT ( 100 mm rim, 5" tire trailer. 
Anyway, its great to see how everyone packs their gear.


----------



## radityajoko (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello, i'm new here. I've done fair amount of mountain biking here in Indonesia and would like to expand to bikepacking. I expect to gain knowledge and practical stuff to apply on my next trips


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Present, want to get into bikepacking this year, so am open to all sorts of topics. Thanks.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Brand new to the idea, but HAVE TO GET INVOLVED IN THIS!
I know NO ONE who does anything like this and would love to hook up with a few people who I can learn the ropes from. I live in boring flat Illinois (Chicago).
Also, does anyone offer any kind of Guide services where a newbie can pay someone to take them out ?
I have a good amount of down time in winter, spring, and summer because I teach/coach HS football, so I have a lot of holidays etc.
I used to run 1/2 marathons after playing college football and Olympic lifting, but bought a Specialized Pitch Expert to save my knees.
I loved it, so I joined this site, then stumbled onto "Bike Packing" which I can't stop thinking about.
ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED, Thanks.
Rick


----------



## schoolie (Feb 27, 2007)

12:00 RIDER said:


> Brand new to the idea, but HAVE TO GET INVOLVED IN THIS!
> I know NO ONE who does anything like this and would love to hook up with a few people who I can learn the ropes from. I live in boring flat Illinois (Chicago).
> Also, does anyone offer any kind of Guide services where a newbie can pay someone to take them out ?
> I have a good amount of down time in winter, spring, and summer because I teach/coach HS football, so I have a lot of holidays etc.
> ...


There's a decent opportunity for bikepacking in south central Indiana. If you get creative, you can put together some pretty decent off road routes (>100 miles if you want) combining parts of Brown County State Park, Yellowwood State Forest, and the Hoosier National Forest (Nebo Ridge, Combs Rd, Hickory Ridge, etc.) trail systems.

HMBA.org has more info on those trail systems if you're interested.

The national forest allows dispersed camping pretty much anywhere except close to water or roads. The state park has a couple campgrounds with facilities if that's more your style.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Thx schoolie! I will look into this but like I said I am completely new to this, so I'm still trying to figure out how to set up my bike (!), meet people, and learn.
I probably should learn how to change my tires before I go lol!!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey 12:00 RIDER! I am also a noob bikepacker from sorta-flat Ohio. Iahve been into camping and hiking all my life, but until about 3 years ago did not relaize you could do all of that...but on your bike!

Not to pull away from this site b/c it is awesome, but you should also check out these sites as well. I actually found out about them through here:

Bikepacking Routes, Gear, Inspiration - BIKEPACKING.com
bikepacking.net
singletracks forum

I have not had the time to do an actual trip yet, but have been doing some riding with packs on my bike and always try to ride my 20-30 mile weekend jaunt. If you have not really backwoods or wilderness camped, you might want to look into some of the gear from that world too. These sites will help with that side of things.

I hope to do my first trips this year during the first week of winter break, or next year over Spring Break (I am a teacher - Middle and high school band).

Welcome to it!!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Hey 12:00 RIDER! I am also a noob bikepacker from sorta-flat Ohio. Iahve been into camping and hiking all my life, but until about 3 years ago did not relaize you could do all of that...but on your bike!
> 
> Not to pull away from this site b/c it is awesome, but you should also check out these sites as well. I actually found out about them through here:
> 
> ...


Since you've got the list... I'll add one. Mind you, there are probably a lot more as well. You've found some of the best though.

Home - Bikepackers Magazine


----------



## 3dd13 (Mar 26, 2017)

Eddie here from eastern PA looking to get back on the bike and outdoors. I'm looking at doing some overnight riding on trails around my house like the D&L Trails. I was looking for a popular and active resource of information and possible new friends to meet on the trails. 

Practically starting from scratch but hoping to make this a new lifestyle and a m ore used form of transportation.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

3dd13 said:


> Eddie here from eastern PA looking to get back on the bike and outdoors. I'm looking at doing some overnight riding on trails around my house like the D&L Trails. I was looking for a popular and active resource of information and possible new friends to meet on the trails.
> 
> Practically starting from scratch but hoping to make this a new lifestyle and a m ore used form of transportation.


Welcome to it! Look up the C&O Canal/GAP trail for a great noob-type ride that might even start near where you live. I am planning on doing that at some point this summer as my first official bike=packing trip.

Also, check out some of the sites listed in my post above, as well as the thread here. We have recently had 2 GREAT threads about stoves for bikepacking as well as water purification.


----------



## Feendog (Oct 12, 2016)

Good morning all. 

I've been putting my gear together and am looking to get out bikepacking soon. I live in CT but am planning on heading up to VT in a couple of weeks as the Green Mountain National Forest seems to be pretty friendly to camping. I also kind of just needed to pick a place and start getting ready so this is going to be a "dipping my toes in" type ride. 

I'm going to need to get a few shake down rides in soon before I attempt the overnight so hopefully I have enough time to put it all together. I'll be hopefully posting more here soon.


----------



## stiffler (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey all, I'm. It not new to mountain biking or backpacking but haven't combined the two yet. I've got a frame bag on my El Mariachi and should have a seat bag and handlebar bag soon. Hopefully I can get out on some of schilling's rides this year to get a gear shakedown and fine tune things for a possible AZT300 attempt next year.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

I was hoping this thread would have more traction. I'm really wanting to get into bike packing and started the research process and acquisition of gear.


----------



## poconomtbiker (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad you gave some re-birth to a great thread. I can suggest starting off with some short trips and that will lead to what you will need because their is a ton of gear now that Bikepacking is getting more popular. I started with backpacking gear and moved on from their. We have some very creative and talented bikepackers that really developed some great products.


----------



## tomenator (Jul 27, 2018)

Just a shout out "Hallo". Just did my 3rd year of a big chunk of the GDR (this year 20 days - previously 12 and 13 days), which is the only bikepacking route so far. Hoping to get into some more back-country & singletrack type riding next summer - not sure where. First two years was on a Salsa Fargo; this year on a Motobecane Phantom Pro, which is a Ti 29r hardtail. Revelate luggage for the most part.


----------



## Snipehunter (Jul 18, 2018)

Matt here. I will be doing my first Pack trip next year and I am interested in all of the input I can get. Thanks!!


----------



## tomenator (Jul 27, 2018)

Snipehunter said:


> Matt here. I will be doing my first Pack trip next year and I am interested in all of the input I can get. Thanks!!


What to bring? I started with a gear list that Josh Kato published in Bikepacking.com a few years ago - as my bare-bones MINIMUM. Then add from there- the 'nice to haves'. (but not too much = there in lies the challenge)

Bikepacking gear is relatively new and favors the tinkerer. I think some money can be saved by being creative and trying out different things. For example I've used both a small [inexpensive] rear rack in conjunction with a large [cheap!] dry bag vs. [expensive] Revelate brand seat bag. Both work fine and the dry bag/rack actually better on the road but it's nice not to have a rack to deal with when shipping the bike. 
Ditto on the front: (assuming a flat-bar setup) I've seen quite a few small front racks used. Stuffing a dry bag off the bike and lashing it on is easier than trying to thread the roll type bags around all the brake and shift cables.


----------



## allenlk03 (May 10, 2019)

*Hello from northern NY*

Hi all!

Bought a Felt DD70 (fat bike) at the beginning of the 2018 season to get into bikepacking. Did a 95mi overnight around the top half of Lake Champlain (a NY/VT route & sadly mostly road) but will be doing a few trips this summer as well (maybe the bottom half of the lake).

Mapping out a route from Portland, ME to northern NY (where I live) via NH and VT that I plan to do next July. It's looking like it will be around 300mi but I plan to do some exploring along the way. Hoping to find as much dirt and gravel as possible. Looking for other routes in the northeast if there are any already mapped out. (in addition to the Gravel Growler of VT and TATR of NY)

(With this trip in mind, I will likely be building up a 29+ wheelset this summer providing it will fit my bike)

Pedal On!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

allenlk03 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Bought a Felt DD70 (fat bike) at the beginning of the 2018 season to get into bikepacking. Did a 95mi overnight around the top half of Lake Champlain (a NY/VT route & sadly mostly road) but will be doing a few trips this summer as well (maybe the bottom half of the lake).
> 
> ...


sweet route!! Keep us in the loop


----------



## adlu (May 2, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm a longtime reader and just recently started posting because I'm really really excited about getting back into mountain biking by exploring bikepacking. I live in East Bay of the SF bay area. Originally from Houston, TX.

TL;DR: Looking for advice on long-distance backpacking through Mexico and Central America; rigid steel forks; DIY/MOYG handlebar harness; 2-5 day routes near SF Bay Area; bikepacking on a very limited budget.

When I lived in the SF bay area's peninsula over a decade ago, I did some mountain biking at the open space preserves along Skyline. I've done almost no mountain biking since then, but I commute by bike every day so I've kept up an interest in bikes and bike maintenance.

I have a lot more experience backpacking. Every chance I get, I go to Pt Reyes or the Sierras (usually Tahoe NF, Stanislaus NF, El Dorado NF) or the Trinity Alps for 2-5 day trips. I'd characterize myself is a minimalist backpacker, but not ultralight because that crap is too expensive for me.

I recently started reading about bikepacking and I'm intrigued about it as a way to get back into mountain biking while also indulging my love of backcountry camping. Long term (within the next year or so) I dream of starting a long distance trip through Latin America, starting in California and heading south, exploring without a set destination in mind.

My intent is to build a solid bikepacking bike, get to know the activity through local 2-5 day trips, and work up to becoming comfortable with long-distance riding. I'm trying to do this on a very limited budget, so no expensive bikepacking bags. If I buy any new gear, my priority will be upgrading my camping stuff. Current projects moving me toward these goals:

Last week, I bought a ~1996 chro-moly Jamis Diablo hardtail in rideable condition. Need to clean and tune it up to evaluate all the components. I'll post pics as I start that process. For sure I'll need a new fork - I'm thinking a Surly Troll fork.

First creative project is a handlebar harness. I recently started sewing things by hand, repairing a handful of items around the house. Now looking for a used sewing machine on CL and researching harness designs.

To keep costs down, I plan to try the following hybrid rack/bikepack setup:

*Phase 1*:
Handlebar harness: tent, sleeping pad, sleeping bag
Rear rack: daypack strapped on with bungee cords or nylon straps. Food, booze, water purification, clothing. etc in daypack.
Main triangle: two water bottles.

*Phase 2*, if necessary
Fork: if I get the Surly Troll fork or something similar, additional small dry bags or water bottles
Main triangle: sew up a partial frame bag (~5L) that hangs down from the top tube

Look forward to learning from all of you and sharing my experiences!

-Adrian


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Mike from Colorado. I have been around MTBR for quite a while, but just starting to spend some time over here in this forum. I carry way too much stuff, but I figure it makes me stronger. Each ride is a learning experience. Thanks to all of the contributors here for the good info and for the motivation and inspiration.


----------



## MKCBrown93 (Aug 31, 2019)

Hmmm... I started with backpacking, so I just set myself up with Revelate Designs frame and seat bags, and was able to fit most everything from my set-up! I love Revelate, as they are a good balance of light weight and durability. I ride XL frame sizes, which gives more room for a larger framebag. All my gear is ultralight: Big Agnes Fly Creek 2 Platinum tent; REI Flash sleeping pad; Snow Peak 3-piece, titanium cook set; Snow Peak Gigapower stove (manual version); Katadyn Hiker water microfilter pump; Marmot Meteor down sleeping bag. I carry my water in an ultralight, REI Flash 18 daypack, in a 3-liter, Platypus Big Zip bladder. These bladders make refilling at a river easier, due to the opening design. I also prefer the added ease of drinking from a bladder, as opposed to a water bottle, not to mention this leaves more room on the bike for other gear. One last thing: I have learned that the less weight you place on your handlebars, the better your bike will handle! I love my setup! If you have any questions on any of this, feel free to ask!


----------



## bad_kharma (Jan 14, 2016)

From the canary Islands, these are my bikepacking bikes.
Greetings!









Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## LostDoginAus (Feb 12, 2020)

G'day folks!
Keen bikepacker from the flattest state in Australia - Western Australia. (They say it's so flat that you can watch your wife leave you for 5 days!) That doesn't stop us enjoying as much of our beautiful outdoors on our bikes though. 
Been doing bikepacking with my mates and my two teenage sons for about 2-3 years now. Into all things MTBing and making our own gear.
Look fwd to contributing to this forum, and of course "borrowing" as many good ideas as I can.
I attach a picture of my rig taken in August 2019, when two of my mates and I headed to Colorado.... now that was not flat!

Cheers
Dave


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Time to throw my hat in this forum. I have lurked on it for a while and am finally wrapping my head around the idea of sleepin in a f#k'in tent. I want to try some trips before I get to old to do them. My wife of 43 years thinks I am nutz and worries about the Medicare copayments if I get hurt. My daughter, a doctor, thinks its nutz to be too far from healthcare. Hell I hurt just sitting here. Might as well hurt doin something fun. 
I am not ready for the rockin chair waiting for GOD just yet. I have at least one friend who is up for it. He is not worried about CPAPS, being to far from the bathroom, lazyboy recliner or the need to escape from a nursing home.. The idea of a zipper on a wet tent doesn't rattle him too much although he rules out winter camping. He is generally tougher than I am. 
The rigs: I would be the pack mule with an e fat bike and trailer while he would be on a Specialized S Works Stumpy 27.5 FSR analog bike. I presently have enough gear and can certainly fix anything that can go wrong with the bikes. Now we have this damned virus fowling our Wheaties. 
We will probably start out either here in Ohio where I live or in the wilds of Northern Michigan where he lives. We both have well developed selective hearing after decades of marriage. You talk the Great Divide up and down then settle for a four or five day locally. The peanut gallery is relieved that you have abandoned the Great Divide trail and will do something more sensible that they flat out rejected a few months back. The game is half the fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Get after it.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

PierreR said:


> Time to throw my hat in this forum. I have lurked on it for a while and am finally wrapping my head around the idea of sleepin in a f#k'in tent. I want to try some trips before I get to old to do them. My wife of 43 years thinks I am nutz and worries about the Medicare copayments if I get hurt. My daughter, a doctor, thinks its nutz to be too far from healthcare. Hell I hurt just sitting here. Might as well hurt doin something fun.
> I am not ready for the rockin chair waiting for GOD just yet. I have at least one friend who is up for it. He is not worried about CPAPS, being to far from the bathroom, lazyboy recliner or the need to escape from a nursing home.. The idea of a zipper on a wet tent doesn't rattle him too much although he rules out winter camping. He is generally tougher than I am.
> The rigs: I would be the pack mule with an e fat bike and trailer while he would be on a Specialized S Works Stumpy 27.5 FSR analog bike. I presently have enough gear and can certainly fix anything that can go wrong with the bikes. Now we have this damned virus fowling our Wheaties.
> We will probably start out either here in Ohio where I live or in the wilds of Northern Michigan where he lives. We both have well developed selective hearing after decades of marriage. You talk the Great Divide up and down then settle for a four or five day locally. The peanut gallery is relieved that you have abandoned the Great Divide trail and will do something more sensible that they flat out rejected a few months back. The game is half the fun. :thumbsup:


central Ohio guy here...you should check out the GAP/C&O Canal trip. They have a great web site tat can be a start to a great plan.

I plan on doing this here in the future. I work with a guy who did it, and he says you can approach that trip from many angles. He did it by staying at hotels along the way. I plan on camping it. I a m50 right now...3 years post heart attack; type 2 diabetes...I am currently rebuilding strength and getting my numbers correct. I think the GAP trail keeps you close enough to civilization that it might help with some of the fears people have.

I would also love to ride in/on some of the northern Michigan trails as we do our summer vacations in all areas Northern Michigan. I have been scouting places to ride for years.


----------



## Pedaldog (May 13, 2020)

If, by "Bikepacking" you're talking about MTB's with minimal gear, I'm a Newbie. If you're talking about a Tourer, panniers and a tent, I've a bit of experience.
For the MTB and lightweight (Ha!) I just goy a Surly ECR 29'er and am looking at investigatorising the idea, when the UK's out of Lock Down. For historical Medical reasons I now cannot do Map and Compass reading. Going to find a Sgt from the Territorial Army, barracks local to me, and make a small "Donation" to the NAAFI for him helping me re-learn the skill. I'm looking forward to it all, and a little scared at the same time.


----------



## Pedaldog (May 13, 2020)

NAAFI = Navy, Army and Air force Institute.


----------

